# Don't forget your Bing and Yahoo business listing



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Even if you have done this, read on.....

Google is still KING. And I hope you have already claimed your business there ( Google Places )

But, Yahoo and Bing have their dedicated users also.

Bing has been and continues to gain momentum.

Claim your business listing in both search engines. Even though Bing and Yahoo work together treat them as separate entities and give them what the want.

Bing has revamped their local service area and is now Bing Business Portal.

Once your there search for your business, you may be surprised that they already have your data, if that's the case claim and continue, if not go thru the process.

Just like Google Places, in order to get the most that it can do for you, you need to give it as much info as possible. That means filling everything to the max. Every single field needs to be filled.

Do it all, including the deals and coupons, etc. Give it you facebook url, etc.

You get a free mobile site and gives you a QR code also.

Even you have already claimed your listings, you need to revisit and make sure everything is correctly filled and 100% completed.

That's it.


[*SEO TIP*]

The pics that you upload to any of your listings on any of the search engines should be keyword optimized.

For example - instead of uploading " pic1.jpg," rename it to " *housepainters*_yourcityname_.jpg " other names could be

*paintingcontractors*_inyourcity_.jpg
*painters*_inyourcity_.jpg
*exteriorpainters*_inyourcit_y.jpg

( you get the point, right? if you run out, just add a number at the end )

This goes for all your pics including your logo.

Good Luck


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya, I figured that pic name out the hard way. I named my logo "ewing painting logo" since it was at the top of my website google search named my website "ewing painting logo". I'm still cleaning that mess up.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ya, I figured that pic name out the hard way. I named my logo "ewing painting logo" since it was at the top of my website google search named my website "ewing painting logo". I'm still cleaning that mess up.


Sorry to hear that. I looked at the code on your page and its not that clear, google is trying to figure your page on its own. 

If the code does not specify certain things, it'll just pull whatever.


----------

